

Are You the Next Steve Jobs? A New Reality TV Show Might Be Looking for You - bjansn
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/49292252/ns/business-small_business/t/are-you-next-steve-jobs-new-reality-tv-show-might-be-looking-you/#.UHPBqPMnASM

======
bjansn
Doesn't this sound so wrong? Two celebraties are going to look for the 'new
Steve Jobs'. Isn't he one of a kind and should be next visionary just be
himself and big? And why would a person like 'Steve Jobs' even participate in
a show like this, isn't he / she to busy creating the future?

~~~
saurabh
If it sells, it doesn't matter if its wrong. That's how the industry works.

I saw God Bless America the other day and this rant by Frank is relevant

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=52EnTtGstKg>

~~~
bjansn
Yeah, great movie. Love the underlying message.

